# No pics so it didn't happen



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Since our deer season is over in Bama, I went to a pond at Camp Kiilamofo on Sunday and cured my cabin fever by catching 11 bass by walking the banks. Eight hit a white spinnerbait and the other three came on a red lizard. Nothing bigger than 2 pounds, but fun anyway.

Codwrinkle and I went to Yates Lake yesterday in search of crappie. Three hours of chunking jigs at the bank yielded a 14" black crappie, a 9"(barely) white crappie, 4 tiny bass, and two tiny yellow perch. We decided to try a new location, and as we idled out of a creek, the depth finder lit up with a good show, so I tossed a jig in 17' of water and caught a crappie! Hey, maybe we're on to something!

We piddled around for about an hour and a half and caught 8 more crappie, including three that were between 12" and 13 1/2". I'm convinced we should have caught more if we knew half of what Skiff does, because we were marking lots of fish. Cod wants to go back Friday with some minnows and kick their asses. :yes:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Man!! I believe you. Don't need no stinking picture.
Sounds like fun.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You idled out of a creek, hit deep water, and found fish. Yep, you already know half of what I know lol. 

What kind of jig were you fellas using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes I can find them like that, and anchor up. Toss out 5 or 6 poles with slip corks and jigs (minnows even better!). I call it the "reverse skiffy". It's like spider rigging but letting the fish come to you.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> You idled out of a creek, hit deep water, and found fish. Yep, you already know half of what I know lol.
> 
> What kind of jig were you fellas using?
> 
> ...


We were using a 2 1/2" chartreuse curlytail on a 1/16 oz jighead. We had better luck just dragging them behind the boat with the trolling motor on low speed. Hard to tell what depth we were presenting. Could use any tips you want to share.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Sometimes I can find them like that, and anchor up. Toss out 5 or 6 poles with slip corks and jigs (minnows even better!). I call it the "reverse skiffy". It's like spider rigging but letting the fish come to you.


We might try that Friday if we can find some minnows. We certainly don't want to WORK at it. We're both retired from WORK.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> We were using a 2 1/2" chartreuse curlytail on a 1/16 oz jighead. We had better luck just dragging them behind the boat with the trolling motor on low speed. Hard to tell what depth we were presenting. Could use any tips you want to share.




Your depth depends on a lot of things. When I troll with 6lb test, at .8mph, with 1/16th head and 2inch curly tail, Rod inches away from water surface I suspect roughly 5-6 feet down. You'd be very surprised how much 1/10th mph makes on your depth. 

Since you're in 17fow, try tying a 16th jighead on a liberal size loop knot with a 1/32 or 1/16th head about 18 inches below it. This will allow you to run deeper, plus you could vary your jig colors to find the color they are hitting best that day. 

Just watch your speeds and try to see what they like best. .7-1.2mph is the ticket 99% of the time. 

You can try the "S" technique to if you can't find their depth. Troll in an "S" and you're inside jigs will fall while you're outside jigs will rise. If you find a bite on the rise or fall rods then you'll know to adjust your depth presentation or speed. 

Remember crappie won't feed down, so try shallower and work your way down to the fish. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Damn even good fishing stories!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> Your depth depends on a lot of things. When I troll with 6lb test, at .8mph, with 1/16th head and 2inch curly tail, Rod inches away from water surface I suspect roughly 5-6 feet down. You'd be very surprised how much 1/10th mph makes on your depth.
> 
> Since you're in 17fow, try tying a 16th jighead on a liberal size loop knot with a 1/32 or 1/16th head about 18 inches below it. This will allow you to run deeper, plus you could vary your jig colors to find the color they are hitting best that day.
> 
> ...


Good info, Skiff. That "S" technique happens whether I want it or not when Codwrinkle is driving the trolling motor. I was thinking of using a maribou jig on a double jig rig since maribou has lots of action at very low speed. Do you ever use those?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Is that the ones with hair? I like those


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, with the pipe-cleaner looking body. My Pop caught well over a ton of crappie on a pure white one. He diversified later in life to a white one with a pink head.

Had to smack them on the water when they were dry to get the air bubbles out of the feathers so the tail would "dance".


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Good info, Skiff. That "S" technique happens whether I want it or not when Codwrinkle is driving the trolling motor. I was thinking of using a maribou jig on a double jig rig since maribou has lots of action at very low speed. Do you ever use those?


I have used a marabou jig maybe once in my life lol. Not because I doubt their effectiveness, but because I fish the lumberyard also known as Lake Talquin. Litewire hooks are about all I use. But I've got a buddy up in Kansas does the hand tied crappie jigs that I used when I was living in Gainesville fishing lakes without structure. I still use them a little up here, just not in Talquin. They are basically a marabou jig. I caught some really really nice fish on them. I would use them the same time that I was using a 2" curly tail grub and I probably didn't catch as many fish on them, but the quality of fish seemed to be better. Don't ask me for the reasoning behind that because I'm just as confused as it sounds. 

I like using litewire hooks with a 2"inch curly tail grub because I can swap out colors very easily to find the color they want that day. Color choices of marabou jigs seem to be slim.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Skiff, Does the curly tail move when trolling slow? I noticed some of mine just drag until I speed up my retrieve or give them a little snatch, same with a roadrunner spinner blade...Mine don't work too good at slow speeds


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Skiff, Does the curly tail move when trolling slow? I noticed some of mine just drag until I speed up my retrieve or give them a little snatch, same with a roadrunner spinner blade...Mine don't work too good at slow speeds




Yeah anything under .5/.6 doesn't do much on the curly tails. Speed is pretty crucial for more ways than just one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought some crappie jigs once....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ol' Cod is fired up about tomorrow! Bless his heart, he's been online researching, running around town looking for minnows, came by the house to show me his new bait bucket with bubbler, told me to get in the truck to go to Academy, bought more crap... sheesh, I hope he catches one this time.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow. I'll be heading to Talquin tomorrow so maybe the good Lord will bless us all with a mess of slabs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope all of you come home with a box full.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Hope all of you come home with a box full.




That's the spirit! I got all pissy acting this afternoon and the wife told me I needed to go fishing..soooo good luck to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

As I write this, I'm eating some mighty fine crappie! Here's my Mom's recipe:

Make an egg wash by beating two eggs, juice of two lemons, and about a 1/4 cup of milk. Cut crappie fillets into about inch and a half pieces and soak in the egg mixture for 15 - 20 minutes. Then shake the fish in PLAIN WHITE FLOUR. Fry in hot oil until brown. Drain on paper towels and salt them when they come out of the oil.

Incredible. Works on shellcracker fillets, mingo, scamp, etc.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> As I write this, I'm eating some mighty fine crappie! Here's my Mom's recipe:
> 
> Make an egg wash by beating two eggs, juice of two lemons, and about a 1/4 cup of milk. Cut crappie fillets into about inch and a half pieces and soak in the egg mixture for 15 - 20 minutes. Then shake the fish in PLAIN WHITE FLOUR. Fry in hot oil until brown. Drain on paper towels and salt them when they come out of the oil.
> 
> Incredible. Works on shellcracker fillets, mingo, scamp, etc.


This made me fish hungry, so I'm going to thaw out some crappie and try it today.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> As I write this, I'm eating some mighty fine crappie! Here's my Mom's recipe:
> 
> Make an egg wash by beating two eggs, juice of two lemons, and about a 1/4 cup of milk. Cut crappie fillets into about inch and a half pieces and soak in the egg mixture for 15 - 20 minutes. Then shake the fish in PLAIN WHITE FLOUR. Fry in hot oil until brown. Drain on paper towels and salt them when they come out of the oil.
> 
> Incredible. Works on shellcracker fillets, mingo, scamp, etc.



Tried this today on bass and big bream nuggets. My flour stash turned out to be extra fine corn meal by Pollard. Added a half teaspoon of Slap Ya Mama cajun seasoning and it turn out superb.


----------

